# Duocast



## chongmagic (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is my build of the Duocast.

Loving it so far!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## TheSin (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice! I ordered me one, can’t wait!


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 18, 2020)

Super tidy build! I love that Gorva enclosure too.


----------



## Crookedtooth (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking good! Those Gorva enclosures are sweeeet.


----------



## Barry (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## untamedfrontier (Jun 19, 2020)

That's awesome! What transistor did you end up using? I've been trying to decide which one I want to go with before diving in (I bought the black Gorva enclosure too, looks so rad)


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 19, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> That's awesome! What transistor did you end up using? I've been trying to decide which one I want to go with before diving in (I bought the black Gorva enclosure too, looks so rad)



I used a Russian GT2308 with an hfe of around 80.


----------



## Tomnyhc (Jul 1, 2020)

Did you use the drill template from the build docs on the Gorva enclosure? I noticed the drill template fits a little bit on the Gorva.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2020)

Tomnyhc said:


> Did you use the drill template from the build docs on the Gorva enclosure? I noticed the drill template fits a little bit on the Gorva.



I followed the drill template, I had to use the SWAG method but it worked well.


----------

